# Vag Scrap yard



## Superhands (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello all , im from Bathgate , and have been looking for a Scrap yard with Vag cars for a while now.

Needing Bora sport clocks for my Golf and some Steel rims (winter)

Any help would be great 

Dean


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

watsons in inverkiething or sports car breakers on a long shot :thumb:


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.breakerlink.com/


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

sport car breakers at newbridge.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.partsgateway.co.uk/


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's a good site: -

http://www.4ringspares.co.uk/index.htm

And another

http://www.allaudi.co.uk/

They are mainly Audi but (used to) deal in all VAG parts


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

specks said:


> sport car breakers at newbridge.


2nd vote for SCB....:thumb:


----------

